# Im confused...maybe someone can help!?



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Im currently using evopad patches and have been informed that my donor is due for EC in about 9 or 10 days. 
My AF is due next week also ..will the patches prevent my AF from appearing? how on earth does it all 'sync'?
I was using the patches last month to help get my cycle started again after a 3mth temp menopause...my AF arrived whilst using the patches so Im really concerned and confused!
Can anyone please explain it to me so that I understand. I have just emailed the clinic also but thought i might get an answer tonight off here instead of waiting till tomorrow

thanks


x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Evopad is oestrogen.

When you last bled, your lining should have been thin after that, confirmed by a baseline scan. This was the start of your IVF cycle. 

Using the patches, or taking oral oestrogen, builds up the lining. You won't be due a period as you shouldn't ovulate while on them. Presumably you have had or will have scans to check the lining is thickening OK?

When your donor has the trigger for EC, after that you start taking progesterone as well (which is produced in a natural cycle after ovulation) and this will make your lining fluffy and receptive.

Now you are on the drugs, your cycle is being controlled entirely by the drugs (like in a medicated FET) and you don't need to worry about the dates of your previous cycle. I believe you can actually stay on oestrogen awaiting EC for quite some time. 

Good luck!

xx


----------



## Camberwell Nell (Mar 16, 2007)

yes the patches should prevent af arriving, but if you do bleed let the clinic know, I had tiny bit of break through bleeding after a really long time on patcheson my first de cycle, so they got me to add in progesterone have an af then start again on patches, delayed things a few weeks but not a disaster but fairly unusual I think, this time no bleeding though. 

good luck 

nell x


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks ladies for your replies! what would i do without this website and all of you who post on here!

Im certainly a little clearer about how it works now (everytime i think i understand it another query arises!)
I think my main concern was that I understood that my natural cycle was being overriden yet last month whilst using evopad I had a normal full blown AF.

I guess there is always something to confuse me!!

thanks again it really is very much appreciated!

x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

shellspain said:


> Im certainly a little clearer about how it works now (everytime i think i understand it another query arises!)
> I think my main concern was that I understood that my natural cycle was being overriden yet last month whilst using evopad I had a normal full blown AF.


I hope that doesn't happen again.. has your dose been varied at all as a result?


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

No the dose hasnt been changed. I was originally prescribed the evopad and then progestrone so that I could stop them both on 10th Sept and that should have triggered my AF (i hadnt had one for 5 mts due to a delay after the 3mth decap injection). My AF then arrived naturally before I even started the progesterone!

Im going to call the clinic now I think because the nearer it gets th more concerned I am.

thanks drowned girl!

x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

shellspain said:


> No the dose hasnt been changed. I was originally prescribed the evopad and then progestrone so that I could stop them both on 10th Sept and that should have triggered my AF (i hadnt had one for 5 mts due to a delay after the 3mth decap injection). My AF then arrived naturally before I even started the progesterone!
> 
> Im going to call the clinic now I think because the nearer it gets th more concerned I am.
> 
> ...


I'd ask them why you got AF..

In some vases I think a higher dose of oestrogen might be needed.. or lower even! I had spotting in my FET, higher doses of oestrogen can cause it (it was successful anyway)


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Ive spoken to the clinic about my concerns...they say they suspect that my AF appeared last time as id only been on the patches a couple of days. I have a fairly low dose (2 x evopad 100 every 2 days) so they have said to reassure me they will increase it to 3 x 100 every 2 days). They also said if there is any sign of bleeding at any time to call them immediately so that I can pop in and see them and if necessary they will adjust the dose again (fortunately i only live 5 mins away from the clinic).
Above all they told me to try my best to not stress out tooo much worrying about things that 'might' happen. 

I know they mean well but thats easier said than done isnt it!

So all being well set for ET in 11 days time!!!!!! 

thank you again for your help and advice

x


----------

